# Magazine Covers



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Somewhat inspired by the "Remember when?" thread, does anywhere here have an interest in (in)famous magazine covers? You know the kind of thing: John and Yoko curled up together on the cover of _Rolling Stone_ in 1981, a pregnant Demi Moore showing off her "bump" in _Vanity Fair_ in 1991, Geri (Ginger Spice) Halliwell striking a pose in her little Union Jack Dress on the cover of _Playboy_ in 1998. No doubt there are hundreds more from past decades featuring pop/rock/movie stars of the particular era.

One I'm keen to get my grubby mitts on is a copy of _Girl illustrated_ from the 1970's that featured Katy Manning posing nude with a Dalek! Salacious opportunism or a stroke of marketing genius? Who knows! (geddit?)







- Katy Manning played the character of Jo Grant, assistant to Jon Pertwee's incarnation of Doctor Who.

Short of contacting the original publishers (where they're still in existence), searching eBay or the Internet in general, does anyone know of a good source of vintage/back-issue magazines?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Theres a shop on Brewer street in soho, I think its called silver screen. They specialise in film, TV and theatre magazines, photos and memorabilia.

Its opposite the Brewer street NCP and the Topo Gigio restaurant if I remember correctly.

Foz


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice one Foz; just 5 mins around the corner from the office


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

You mean this pic? Cue sink plunger jokes....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's the one









Hmmm, the dalek has a sink plunger _and_ a whisk! Kinky!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This one of "wee" Gail Porter sticks in my mind, clearly not a deep fried Mars Bar and chips fan


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Gail grew up a few doors from me and we went to the same college! Nice lass, always wanted me to give her a kiss, but I'm a choosy bugger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Gail grew up a few doors from me and we went to the same college! Nice lass, always wanted me to give her a kiss, but I'm a choosy bugger


Ya bam pot yae .....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mind you mate, she didn't look anything like she does now! To be honest, the problem was she was too short..........couldn't climb over all the other birds that were around me!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Mind you mate, she didn't look anything like she does now! To be honest, the problem was she was too short..........couldn't climb over all the other birds that were around me!










... would have been a good one to have on the CV though


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd have loved to _have _her on any car....including a citroen!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cammy you missed out, would love to have a bit of Gail


----------

